# Train Busness Cards



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Way Back I had Stan cedarleaf design my logo into a busn card so I could hand out info at shows. Plus we share MLS fliers at our tables.
So after this weekend I decided to have Stan design and layout MLS and Arsito web site info on the back of my cards.
This way its all layout out and I can simply buy the card sheets and print them myself.
Yes , I may have been able to do it myself. But, its good when we have some one willing to do a great job for use.
Its one of many things Stan does for his train money and helping the hobbiest.
Just thought I'd share the idea.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I print cards to hand out at the Botanic. I give them to people who are interested, or to the little boy who said he needed a train ticket. It has URLs of internet sites, including MLS.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

"Personal" business cards (which used to be Visiting Cards in Victorian times) are extremely useful. I print them with an outline of our boat (sorry) and hand them out all over the place, especially when someone says 'what's your email address'. 

Avery makes (Office Depot, etc., sells) sheets of business cards for laser or inkjet printers. A straight paper path helps, but theoretically they can bend as you print them. MS Word, on the 'tools/envelopes and labels' menu lets you choose an Avery label type, and then open a new doc or print a whole sheet with the same info.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I had Stan do it because I knew he had my loco and info on file. I do all the printing myself with stock from wallyfart.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The stupid printer at work prints most beautiful cards, but it's bypass tray refuses to bypass any more









This weekend I used the printer to print a printed circuit board pattern to iron onto a pc board to etch. Lots easier than how we used to do it.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Linda did up a logo and we had business cards printed for the T&LBRR that we pass out.


----------

